# SwissTrax Flooring Tiles (Leftover from Model Garage



## Ted_Deits (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a bunch of SwissTrax modular tiles left over from my storage condo
project. These were pulled from model units that either the owners did not want, or wanted a different color or pattern. $1.50 Each

Some are new and never used. Others were used for display purposes.

Each tile is 15" x 15", Ribtrax style. (1.56 sq ft. Each)
See the http://swisstrax.com for examples of this style.

The tiles are located in Beaumont California, near Palm Springs.

Here is the inventory of the quantity of tiles. (They are listed by the Each, not sq foot. )

Pearl Silver 137
Terra Cotta 7
Ivory 83
Mocha java 125
Black 16
Racing Red 2
Brown 4
Orange 4
Yellow 16
Blu 16
Slate Grey 69

Contact Ted @ 714-928-0527


----------

